# Masters in Italy



## Original Unknown (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi, I'm from India want to go for Masters in computer science. I have completed my 4 years of Engineering this year. I don't find much information on Internet about Studies in Italy. 

What is it like to study in Italy and How good are the Job opportunities and Internships after completing the Course, especially for Software and IT engineers. There are no active students groups on Fb.

Please provide some details and life for a student in Italy.

Thanks!


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

You should first choose a Master course at an Italian university or higher learning institution, and obtain the proper visa to travel to Italy. Once you'll get there, you'll find about student life and job opportunities.

The first step is to look up the "Study in Italy" website, managed by the Italian Ministry of Education, University and Research (MIUR). There you will find a list of available courses, and explanations about the titles and formalities required to apply.


----------



## Original Unknown (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi there and thanks for your reply! I have applied for "politecnico di milano" for 2016 semester and results will be announced on October. I want to know how difficult it's to get a work visa for non-EU citizen after two years of graduation in Italy.


----------

